# Prescriptions needed for OTC meds



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard this on the news this morning before work, couldn't believe it so I looked it up on the internet. Our new Health Care Bill taking effect as of January 1,2011 states we will need a prescription to purchase; allergy/sinus, antibiotic products, anti-diarrheals, laxatives, hemorrhoidal meds, cough, cold or flu meds, digestive aids, baby rash ointments/creams, pain relief, sleep aids, stomach remedies, anti-itch/insect bite, and many more we are use to getting off the counter. Now we will have to go to the DR. pay him/her to write a prescription for an asprin or whatever and pay the druggist extra because it is a prescription. This is not setting well with me. I wonder what else is hidden in there. If I am reading this correctly, if you have the health reimbursment form of insurance you will not be reimbersed unless you follow the new law. 

The next big health care reform-related change for tax-advantaged medical accounts takes effect Jan. 1, 2013, when the money employees can set aside in these plans will be capped at $2,500.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

What news? I haven't heard this before, and I'd like to see what all will be affected. Heading out to pick up some stuff, and if this is true, might add some things to the list.

EDIT: It appears that this is only for HSA's and Medical spending accounts. Whew, I was worried there for a second. It will affect a large number of people, but I don't have a spending account.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This may be true, I have printed what I found on the net to read when the Monday morning rush slows. But you know, I don't trust them. This may only be the beginning of something very ugly. Think I'll stock up to be safe.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Time to stock up _and_ learn some homeopathic remedies.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

IRS Backs Off Flex Account Debit Card Ban for Over-The-Counter Drugs - FoxNews.com

The IRS backed off...but this is in line with some previous attempts at control.

Most forget that Hillary Clinton during her attempt at Health Care 'reform' while first lady pushed that vitamins and other similar items be restricted to prescription. This way the pharmaceutical companies, which she heavily invested in, would make a mint. We'd not be buying 250 count C vitamins at the low prices then any longer. Imagine what the vitamins would cost of you required a prescription and if you had to buy them only from drug companies!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Many of these listed are on the IGA $1 aisle close to my home in Ky...just bought some...good time to get more.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> IRS Backs Off Flex Account Debit Card Ban for Over-The-Counter Drugs - FoxNews.com
> 
> The IRS backed off...but this is in line with some previous attempts at control.
> 
> Most forget that Hillary Clinton during her attempt at Health Care 'reform' while first lady pushed that vitamins and other similar items be restricted to prescription. This way the pharmaceutical companies, which she heavily invested in, would make a mint. We'd not be buying 250 count C vitamins at the low prices then any longer. Imagine what the vitamins would cost of you required a prescription and if you had to buy them only from drug companies!


I think you will find that most of our elected officials and senior government officials and their families are all heavily invested in a variety of companies that drive their decision making process. This is nothing more than a legal form of corruption and insider trading. WE THE PEOPLE are only puppets to advance their greed and economic wealth.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> We'd not be buying 250 count C vitamins at the low prices then any longer. Imagine what the vitamins would cost of you required a prescription and if you had to buy them only from drug companies!


Not to mention the extra cost of going to a doctor or clinic just to GET the prescription.


----------



## beautifulenigma (Dec 26, 2010)

*FSA Changes*

If the clinics in Walgreen's or CVS are covered under your plan, the nurse practitioner can write the rx (in MO they can). They are right there in the store and (usually) have more worker friendly hours but if you have co-pays that cost may become an issue. Then you may have to decide if it's cheaper to have the dr. write a "real" 90 day rx. for a non-OTC med.

If your company offers a HDCP/HSA, you may be able to switch to that plan and have an FSA too which may allow for more of your expenses to be covered.

The new dollar limits don't go into affect until 2013 and a lot will happen between now and then, so it may become a moot issue.


----------



## beautifulenigma (Dec 26, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> We'd not be buying 250 count C vitamins at the low prices then any longer. Imagine what the vitamins would cost of you required a prescription and if you had to buy them only from drug companies!


You don't have to get an actual prescription of that medication. You can still get the OTC version you just have to have an Rx if you want to be reimbursed.

And a lot of insurance companies won't even cover OTC's and very basic, generic medications because it's cheaper (for everyone) to just pay out of your pocket. Ex. penicillin - my insurance plan won't pay for it because it only costs $3. And they won't pay for vitamins unless there's an medical reason (like severe anemia) why you can't take an OTC.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

From Mexico South you can go into any pharmacia and buy what ever medication you want without a prescription. When my divorce is over, I may set up a BOL way south of the border. I'm quite tired of all of our stupid little laws that make our country as stupid as it has become.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

beautifulenigma said:


> You don't have to get an actual prescription of that medication. You can still get the OTC version you just have to have an Rx if you want to be reimbursed.
> 
> And a lot of insurance companies won't even cover OTC's and very basic, generic medications because it's cheaper (for everyone) to just pay out of your pocket. Ex. penicillin - my insurance plan won't pay for it because it only costs $3. And they won't pay for vitamins unless there's an medical reason (like severe anemia) why you can't take an OTC.


My insurance will no longer cover my Nexium without a diagnosis proving only Nexium will do. One of my coworkers had an EGD(where they run a scope down your throat) to prove she had acid reflux. Just so she could get her Nexium covered. 
I have been lucky so far. My acid reflux can still be controlled with Prilosec, which is available OTC, and has generic equivalents available. Although I found the walmart Omeprazole with Magnesium does not work as well for me as the Omeprazole without Magnesium.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sailaway said:


> From Mexico South you can go into any pharmacia and buy what ever medication you want without a prescription. When my divorce is over, I may set up a BOL way south of the border. I'm quite tired of all of our stupid little laws that make our country as stupid as it has become.


Head north (its closer for ya) and get your OTC's from Canada instead just as right now I get some OTC's from the USA because they are not approved for sale in Canada


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

CVORNurse said:


> My insurance will no longer cover my Nexium without a diagnosis proving only Nexium will do. One of my coworkers had an EGD(where they run a scope down your throat) to prove she had acid reflux. Just so she could get her Nexium covered.
> I have been lucky so far. My acid reflux can still be controlled with Prilosec, which is available OTC, and has generic equivalents available. Although I found the walmart Omeprazole with Magnesium does not work as well for me as the Omeprazole without Magnesium.


I stopped taking Nexium a few years back talked with my Dr and he suggested a change of diet, I eat more raw food than before cut outthe greasy and spicy stuff. Still have heartburn but its managable with rolaids most of the time. My acid reflux caused by Hieatis hernia. Cholesteral almost under controll may stop taking if DR say ok. He tells me its cheap insurance and all men over 40 should be on it?
L8R RR


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

roadrash said:


> I stopped taking Nexium a few years back talked with my Dr and he suggested a change of diet, I eat more raw food than before cut outthe greasy and spicy stuff. Still have heartburn but its managable with rolaids most of the time. My acid reflux caused by Hieatis hernia. Cholesteral almost under controll may stop taking if DR say ok. He tells me its cheap insurance and all men over 40 should be on it?
> L8R RR


my reflux is better when I am watching my weight and diet. Had gotten down to the point I didn't have to even take the Prilosec except every few days. Then got away from watching my intake. Yowser, even have to take 2 a day sometimes over the past holiday season.


----------

